# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  توثيق  الزعيم (7) المريخ فى الالفيه الجديده صور وانجازات

## على الصغير

*
المريخ 2007م 
الميداليه الفضيه للكونفدراليه 2007م


المدرب اوتو فيستر
المساعد مازدا

مشوار المريخ

لعب المريخ في الدور ال 32 امام القطن التشادي وانهزم بانجمينا بهدفين مقابل لا شئ وعاد ايابا بالخرطوم وسحقه بخماسية نظيفة سجلها طمبل هدفين وايداهور هدفين وهدف للعجب
وصعد لدور ال 16 وقابل اولمبي الشلف الجزائري وانهزم امامه ذهابا بهدف وعاد فاز عليه ايابا بالخرطوم بثلاثية حارقة احرزها ايداهور وطمبل والعجب
وصعد لدور ال 16 مكرر وقابل فريق الشباب التنزاني وتعادل معه بتنزانيا ذهابا بدون اهداف وفاز عليه ايابا بالخرطوم بثنائية نظيفة احرزها العجب وعبد الحميد السعودي

دور المجموعات
في الجولة الاولى تعادل مع الاسماعيلي المصري بالاسماعيلية بهدف لكل منهما واحرز هدف المريخ باولينو

وفي الجولة الثانية فاز في الخرطوم على دولفين بستة اهداف لهدف سجل العجب هدفين ومجاهد وسفاري والزومه وايداهور

وفي الجولة الثالثة انهزم امام كوارا يونايتد بنيجيريا 1 /2 وسجل هدفه ايداهور

وعاد في الجولة الرابعة وفاز عليه بالخرطوم باربعة اهداف لهدف سجل اهدافه مجاهد وعبدالحميد السعودي وسفاري وباولينو

وفاز في الجولة الخامسة على الاسماعيلي بالخرطوم بهدف ايداهور
ولعب في الجولة السادسة والاخيرة امام دولفين وبنيجيريا وخسر المباراة بثلاثية نظيفة

وتصدر المجموعة وصعد للنهائي لمقابلة الصفاقسي التونسي
وتقابل معه ذهابا بالخرطوم وخسر امامه باربعة اهداف لهدفين وسجل اهدافه باولينو والعجب 
في المباراة النهائية بتونس وانهزم ايضا بهدف وحيد
واحرز الصفاقسي لقب البطولة في تلك السنة
والمريخ الميداليه الفضيه




*

----------


## على الصغير

*كاس الدهب بمناسبه افتتاح سد مروى
التاريخ 3 مارس 2009م
استاد الخرطوم 
فى مباراة افتتاح سد مروى واستطاع المريخ ان يتفوق على الهلال بهدفين دون مقابل احرزهما المحترف المالى الاصل السودانى الجنسية لاسانا بضربة راس محكمة واضاف كلتشى الهدف الثانى من تمريرة طمبل المتقنة
وبهذا الفوز توج المريخ بكأس سد مروي حيث قام رئيس الجمهورية بتسليم الميداليات الفضية للهلال والذهبية للمريخ وسلم كأس سد مروي للمريخ .. 
ان الكاس المهدى من شركة هجليج من الذهب الخالص عيار 21 ويصل وزنه الي ٢ كيلو غرام بلغت تكلفته مبلغ وقدره مائتي الف دولار تم تصنيعه بايطاليا 


*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الميداليه الفضيه لسيكافا
التاريخ 2009م
المكان الخرطوم

* وفي 2009 استضاف المريخ البطولة في الخرطوم وفاز في 
مباراة الافتتاح على أتراكو الرواندي بنصف دستة، ( ايداهور هدفين- الشغيل -قلق-العجب -طمبل)
وعلى كارتيلا الجيبوتي بستة أهداف لواحد،(كيليتشي أوسونوا ,- عبد الحميد السعودي ( هدفين ) - إندورانس إيداهو -و بدر الدين قلق )
وعلى ماثاري يونايتد الكيني بهدف.العجب
على انتر ستار اليوغندى بهدفين ايداهور وكلتشى

* وفي نصف النهائي أطاح المريخ بضيف البطولة مازيمبي الكنغولي بهدفين لواحد (نالهما الراحل إيداهو)
قبل أن يخسر الكأس بالهزيمة أمام أتراكو الرواندي بهدف!






*

----------


## على الصغير

*بطولة الخميس التاريخية : افتتاح اكاديميه كره القدم 

كانت أمسية الخميس 21/7/2005م موعداً للقاء تاريخى بين المريخ والهلال، فقد إجتمعت للقاء عدد من المناسبات والشخصيات كل منها يستحق أن تقام على شرفه بطولة:ـ 

1ـ أعياد الإنقاذ.

2ـ بدء تطبيق السلام.

3ـ إفتتاح أكاديمية السودان لتقانة كرة القدم ( مشروع الهدف وبدء عهد جديد لتطبيق العلمية ).

4ـ زيارة رئيس الإتحاد الدولى لكرة القدم (جوزيف بلاتر).

5ـ زيارة (محمد بن همام ) رئيس الإتحاد الأسيوى ومدير مشروع الهدف بالإتحاد الدولى.

6ـ زيارة (محمد روراه) رئيس الإتحاد الإفريقى وممثل رئيس الإتحاد الإفريقى (عيسى حياتو). 

7ـ زيارة (سمير زاهر) رئيس الإتحاد المصرى.

8ـ زيارة (عثمان السعد) الأمين العام للإتحاد العربى. 

9ـ زيارة (سليم شيبوب ) وزير الشباب والرياضة الجزائرى.

10ـ زيارة ( الشيخ طه إسماعيل ) مدير مشروع الهدف بالسودان.

11ـ إعتزال الحكم الدولى (شمس المعارف).

وفاز المريخ بهدف العجب السحرى على الهلال
*

----------


## على الصغير

*الميداليه البرونزيه لسيكافا للانديه 
التاريخ 2011م
المكان تنزانيا
حصل المريخ على الميداليه البونزيه والمركز الثالث وذلك 
تعادل مع الشباب التنزانى 2/2 بهدفى كلتشى وسكواها فى مباراه الافتتاح
وتعادل مع بونمواي اليوغندى 1/1 سجل الهدف باسكال
وفاز على فريق ايلمان الصومالي بثلاثية نظيفة سجل سكواها والعجب هدفين
وتاهل المريخ الى دور الثمانيه وقابل فريق أولينزي ستارز الكينى وانتهى الوقت الاصلى بالتعادل 
1/1 سجل الهدف سكواها واحتكم الفريقان لضربات الترجيح والتي انتهت بفوز المريخ 9-8 .
حيث سدد كل فريق 12 تصدي منها الحضري لأربعة بينما سجل الحارس المصري الركله الثانية عشر .
وفى دور االاربعه قابل االمريخ سيمبا التنزانى وانتهت المباراه بالتعادل 1/1 سجل اديكو واحتكم الفريقان لضربات الترجيح التي ابتسمت لفريق سيمبا 5-4 بعد اضاعة المريخ لركلتين عن طريق النيجيري كليتشي اسونوا والزامبي جوناس سكواها .
حصل فريق المريخ السوداني على المركز الثالث في بطولة فرق شرق ووسط إفريقيا 
للأندية (سيكافا) عقب فوزه في مباراة تحديد المركز الثالث على سان جورج الإثيوبي بهدفين دون مقابل.
وسجل هدفي المريخ المهاجم الزامبي جوناس ساكواها وسعيد مصطفى في الدقيقتين 48 و55.


*

----------


## على الصغير

*إنجازات المريخ 


نجد ان المريخ في الالفية الثالثة قد فاز ببطولة الدورى الممتاز خمس مرات اعوام 2000, 2001, و 2002 و 2008 .و2011م

كما فاز ببطولة كأس السودان ست مرات اعوام 2001 على الموردة في النهائى , عام 2005 على الهلال في النهائى بضربات الترجيح , 2006 على الهلال في النهائى بهدفين دون مقابل . و عام 2007 على الهلال بهدف و عام 2008 بضربات الترجيح و2010م بهدفى راجى وكلتشى


فاز بدرع الانقاذ 6 مرات اربع بالانتصار المباشر داخل الملعب اعوام 2000, 2001 , 2004 , 2005ومرتين بالقرعة 2002, 2006. 
وفاز بكاس دهب سد مروى عام 2009م 2/0 لاسانا وكلتشى
وفاز بكاس التمشيطيه 2002م بانسحاب الهلالوفاز بالميداليه الفضيه للكونفدراليه 2007م والميداليه الفضيه لسيكافا .....2009م  والبرونزيه لسيكافا 2011م

*

----------


## على الصغير

*الانتصارات المريخيه على الهلال
الانتصار المريخي الاول في الالفية الثالثة كان في مباراة الدورة الثانية للدوري الممتاز عام 2000 فقد كسب المريخ المباراة 2\صفر سجل له عبدالمجيد جعفر ومحمد موسى , وكان المريخ قد دخل المباراة بفرصة واحدة لكسب الدوري بينما دخل الهلال بفرصتين . 


الانتصار المريخي الثاني كان في بطولة درع الانقاذ رقم 12 عام 2001 عندما كسب المريخ المباراة 2\1 سجل للمريخ لاعبه فيصل العجب . 


الانتصار المريخي الثالث كان في في الدورة الاول للدوي الممتاز عام 2002 في النسخة رقم 7 للبطولة وكان المريخ قد كسب اللقاء بهدفي نجم الدين ابوحشيش والعجب . 

الانتصار المريخي الرابع كان في 2004 في مباراة درع الانقاذ رقم 14 وكسب المريخ اللقاء 1\صفر سجل له نجم الدين ابوحشيش .
الانتصار المريخي الخامس كان في بطولة درع الانقاذ رقم 15 عام 2005 في المباراة الاحتفالية التي شهدت حضور رئيس الجمهورية ورئيس الاتحاد الدولي جوزيف بلاتر ورئيس الاتحاد الاسيوي محمد بن همام وقد انتصر المريخ 1\صفر سجل له قائده فيصل العجب . 

الانتصار المريخي السادس كان في نهائي بطولة كأس السودان عام 2005 بركلات الترجيح بعد ان انتهت المباراة في زمنيها الاصلي والاضافي بالتعادل السلبي وكسب المريخ ركلات الترجيح 4\2 . 

الانتصار المريخي السابع كان في نهائي كأس السودان عام 2006 عندما كسب الهلال بهدفين عن طريق النيجيري ايداهو - اول محترف في المريخ يهز شباك الهلال - وفيصل العجب . 

الانتصار المريخي الثامن بهدف نهائي كاس السودان 2007 هدف الضباح - ايداهور الشهير يوم 13 ديسمبر 2007 

الانتصار المريخي التاسع 1/ صفر على الهلال نهائي كأس الممتاز 17 نوفمبر 2008 بهدف طمبل الشهير 

الانتصار المريخي العاشر بضربات الترجيح 2/0 في نهائي كأس السودان يوم 4 ديسمبر 2008 حين صد اكرم الهادي سليم حارس المريخ اربعة ركلات جزاء كفل بها فوز المريخ بالكأس للعام الرابع على التوالى
 الانتصار الحادى عشر فى عام 2009مفى الدوره الثانيه فاز المريخ 1/صفر كلتشى
الانتصار التانى عشر  فى 3-3-2009م فى كاس دهب السد فاز المريخ 2/صفر لاسانا  وكلتشى
الانتصار الثالث عشر فى 2010 م كاس السودان بهدفى راجى و......... باستاد الهلال 
الانتصار الرابع عشر فى 2011م فى الدوره الاولى للممتاز بهدف سكواها فى المباراه بدون جمهور
الانتصار االخامس عشر كان فى االكونفدراليه 2012م وفاز المريخ   3/2 بثلاثيه سكواها هدفين وهدف ضفر
الاانتصار السادس عشر فى كاس السودان 2012م فاز المريخ بضربات الترجيح 3-1
*

----------


## على الصغير

*من 2000 الى 2012م 
فاز المريخ سته عشر مره 
وفاز الهلال اربعه عشر مره 
وتعادلاسته عشر مره

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
*

----------


## على الصغير

*فريق المريخ 2008
عصام الحضري-محمدكمال-مصطفى جعفر-عبدالرحيم امبده-الباشا-علاءبيت المال-عاصم عابدين-بله جابر-سفاري-مصعب-الزومه-نجم الدين-باسكال-قلق-العجب-حمدالشجره-ساكواها-الدافي-الشغيل-راجي-السعودي-وارغو-اديكو-طمبل-كلتشي-مقدم-هنو-ياسرالديبه


*

----------


## على الصغير

*المولد و النشأة

ولد إيداهو الذي ينتمي لأسرة تضم مجموعة كبيرة من مشاهير الكرة النيجيرية بمدينة بنين في العام 1984 ونشأ في كنف أسرة ميسورة الحال وبين أفراد عائلة يحبون كرة القدم وهو ما ساعده على إبراز موهبته في سن مبكرة ووضعته على طريق الشهرة والأضواء منذ أيامه الأولى في عالم المستديرة ليكون محط انظار الأندية النيجيرية وهو في سن صغيرة وقد تلقى اللاعب الصغير عددا مهولا من العروض المغرية من اندية المقدمة النيجيرية وهو ما يزال يافعا يعدو خلف معشوقته في حواري وأزقة بنين. وبعد صراع عنيف بين الأندية النيجيرية ظفر نادي اقبيني بيبيز بمدينة بنين بخدمات اللاعب الذي كان قريبا من اندية كبيرة في العاصمة لاغوس الا ان أسرة اللاعب اصرت على بقائه بقربها والتوقيع للفريق الموجود بالمدينة لأنه كان في سن صغيرة حيث لم يتجاوز عمره سبعة عشر عاما لتبدأ مسيرة نجمنا مع كرة القدم بصفة الاحتراف من أول السلم النيجيري.



بزوغ نجم الراحل و تألقه

في موسم 2003 كان إيداهو على رأس قائمة اللاعبين المطلوبين في كبرى الاندية النيجيرية بعد ان تألق بصورة لافتة مع فريقه الاول وتصدر قائمة الهدافين وبعد صراع مرير بين الأندية المختلفة تمكن جوليوس بيرقر من خطف الهداف وضمه الى قائمته في مطلع الموسم ليكون اضافة حقيقية الى خط المقدمة الذي كان يقوده المهاجم المخضرم رشيدي يكيني العائد من تجارب احتراف ثرة في الدوريات الاوربية. ومنذ اليوم الاول لوصول إيداهو الى نادي العاصمة النيجيرية وجد مكانه خاليا في المقدمة الهجومية ليبدأ عهدا جديدا من التألق بصحبة لاعبين كبار ومعروفين من بينهم نجم الهلال الحالي ولاعب المنتخب النيجيري الاول آنذاك قودوين ندبيسي في رحلة ترافق استمرت موسمين وانتهت بانتقال كليهما إيداهو الى دولفين وقودوين للهلال. وفي موسمه الأول مع جوليوس بيرقر نافس ايداهو على لقب هداف البطولة وحل في المركز الثاني مع نهاية الموسم يرصيد 12 هدفا متخلفا عن هداف البطولة لاعب ناشونال ازورومبا بفارق هدف وحيد. وقد عنى تتويج ايداهو بلقب ثاني هدافي البطولة الكثير بالنسبة للاعب الذي كان يخوض أول مواسمه مع الفريق وفي وجود لاعبين كبار مثل رشيدي يكيني.



لاعب متعدد الوظائف

إيداهو لاعب متعدد الوظائف فقد شارك في العديد من الوظائف في الملعب فضلا عن كونه مهاجما صريحا فقد لعب لاعب وسط متقدم واحيانا شارك كطرف أيمن وذلك في مباراة الصفاقسي بتونس واجاد بشكل كبير وكذلك لعب طرفا أيمن في مباراة المريخ في نهائى الكأس للعام 2007 امام الهلال في شوط اللعب الاول. قبل ان يتحول الى اللعب كمهاجم صريح في الشوط الثانى ويسجل هدف الفوز الغالي.

*

----------


## على الصغير

*سيره زاتية للاعب ((فيصل العجب ))::

لاسم : فيصل العجب سيدو تية
من مواليد مدينة كوبر بالخرطوم بحري
هو الخامس بين أشقائه : موسى - حسن - الرشيد - حمد
المراحل التعليمية : كوبر الجديدة الابتدائية- كوبر الحكومية المتوسطة «حالياً تعرف بمدرسة الشهيد عثمان حسن احمد البشير»
اللقب : كوري واطلقه عليه والده تيمناً بلاعب المريخ فيصل كوري
الإسم: فيصل العجب سيدو

المركز: وسط

الرقم: 24

تاريخ الميلاد: 1977/08/24

الجنسية: سودانى

تاريخ الانضمام: 1997/12/04

إنتقل من: نادى كوبر - الخرطوم بحرى





الاندية السابقة:

نادى كوبر - الخرطوم بحرى (1993 - 1997)





انجازات اللاعب مع الفريق:

الدورى الممتاز 2000 , 2001 , 2002 , 2008 , 2011 

كأس السودان 2001 , 2005 , 2006 , 2007 , 2008 , 2010

فضية الكونفيدرالية 2007

فضية سيكافا للأندية 2009

ربع نهائى الكونفيدرالية 2008

ربع نهائى دورى أبطال إفريقيا 2009

كأس دورة الشارقة الدولية 1999 ، كأس نادى الوصل الإماراتى 1999

درع الانقاذ 2000 , 2001 , 2004 , 2005 , 2006

كأس سد مروى 2009

لقب هداف الدورى الممتاز 1999 (7 أهداف) ، 2005 (19هدف)





مسيرة اللاعب مع المنتخب:

لاعب المنتخب الوطنى منذ 2001

المشاركة مع منتخب السودان فى نهائيات أمم افريقيا 2008

ربع نهائى بطولة سيكافا للأمم مع منتخب السودان 1999

المركز الرابع فى بطولة سيكافا للأمم مع منتخب السودان 2003





*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*درر متناثرة روعة وابداع من علي الصغير
شكرا ياحبيب

*

----------


## على الصغير

*
الإسم: محمد على الخضر (سفارى)

المركز: مدافع

الرقم: 26

تاريخ الميلاد: 1985/01/01

الجنسية: سودانى

تاريخ الانضمام: 2003/06/19

إنتقل من: نادى امبدة - ام درمان





الاندية السابقة:

نادى امبدة - ام درمان





انجازات اللاعب مع الفريق:

الدورى الممتاز 2008 , 2011

كأس السودان 2005 , 2006 , 2007 , 2008 , 2010

فضية الكونفيدرالية 2007

فضية سيكافا للأندية 2009

ربع نهائى الكونفيدرالية 2008

ربع نهائى دورى أبطال إفريقيا 2009

درع الانقاذ 2004 , 2005 , 2006

كأس سد مروى 2009





مسيرة اللاعب مع المنتخب:

لاعب المنتخب الوطنى منذ 2005

المشاركة مع منتخب السودان فى نهائيات أمم افريقيا 2008

ذهبية بطولة سيكافا للأمم مع منتخب السودان 2006
*

----------


## على الصغير

*أرقام قمصان مريخ 2010م
من 1 لي 30
اسم اللاعب
رقم القميصعصام الحضري
1نجم الدين عبد الله
2موسي الزومة
3سكواها
4باسكال واوا
5طارق مختار
6أحمد الباشا
7كلتشي اوسونو
8بدر الدين قلق
9وارغو "بعد العودة شهر 6
10راجي عبد العاطي
11مصعب عمر
12عاصم عابدين
13بلة جابر
14حمد عباس
15يس يوسف
16عبد الكريم الدافي
17نصر الدين الشغيل
18محمد عثمان هنو
19حسن جزيرة
20محمد كمال
21محظور بأمر المجلس "تخليداً لايداهور"
22سعيد مصطفي
23فيصل العجب سيدو
24محمد علي سفاري
26هيثم كمال طمبل
27ياسر الديبة
29محمد مقدم
30
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المحترف اليمنى على النونو لعب للمريخ موسم واحد 2005م
*

----------


## Deimos

*يا سلام عليك يا رائع ...

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					


المريخ 2007م 
الميداليه الفضيه للكونفدراليه 2007م


المدرب اوتو فيستر
المساعد مازدا

مشوار المريخ

لعب المريخ في الدور ال 32 امام القطن التشادي وانهزم بانجمينا بهدفين مقابل لا شئ وعاد ايابا بالخرطوم وسحقه بخماسية نظيفة سجلها طمبل هدفين وايداهور هدفين وهدف للعجب
وصعد لدور ال 16 وقابل اولمبي الشلف الجزائري وانهزم امامه ذهابا بهدف وعاد فاز عليه ايابا بالخرطوم بثلاثية حارقة احرزها ايداهور وطمبل والعجب
وصعد لدور ال 16 مكرر وقابل فريق الشباب التنزاني وتعادل معه بتنزانيا ذهابا بدون اهداف وفاز عليه ايابا بالخرطوم بثنائية نظيفة احرزها العجب وعبد الحميد السعودي

دور المجموعات
في الجولة الاولى تعادل مع الاسماعيلي المصري بالاسماعيلية بهدف لكل منهما واحرز هدف المريخ باولينو

وفي الجولة الثانية فاز في الخرطوم على دولفين بستة اهداف لهدف سجل العجب هدفين ومجاهد وسفاري والزومه وايداهور

وفي الجولة الثالثة انهزم امام كوارا يونايتد بنيجيريا 1 /2 وسجل هدفه ايداهور

وعاد في الجولة الرابعة وفاز عليه بالخرطوم باربعة اهداف لهدف سجل اهدافه مجاهد وعبدالحميد السعودي وسفاري وباولينو

وفاز في الجولة الخامسة على الاسماعيلي بالخرطوم بهدف ايداهور
ولعب في الجولة السادسة والاخيرة امام دولفين وبنيجيريا وخسر المباراة بثلاثية نظيفة

وتصدر المجموعة وصعد للنهائي لمقابلة الصفاقسي التونسي
وتقابل معه ذهابا بالخرطوم وخسر امامه باربعة اهداف لهدفين وسجل اهدافه باولينو والعجب 
في المباراة النهائية بتونس وانهزم ايضا بهدف وحيد
واحرز الصفاقسي لقب البطولة في تلك السنة
والمريخ الميداليه الفضيه







موسم إستثنائي للملك العجب ...
*

----------


## على الصغير

*




*

----------


## على الصغير

*

سعد عطيه وعلاء عبدالزهره العراقيين لعبا للمريخ 2008م وحققا الممتاز والصعود للمجموعات الكونفدراليه
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

على النونو اليمنى لعب فى المريخ عام واحد 2005م
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

رمزى صالح الفلسطينى حارس مرمى لعب للمريخ 2010م
*

----------


## على الصغير

*

المرابط لاعب الارتكاز التونسى


مهدى بن ضيف الله مهاجم تونسى 



النفطى لاعب وسط تونسى 

الثلاثى التونسى لعب للمريخ موسم 2010

*

----------


## على الصغير

*

عبدالكريم الدافى لاعب الوسط المغربى لعب للمريخ موسم 2009م ثم موسم 2011م
*

----------


## على الصغير

*
المريخ 2005م

شيكوزي - سفاري - ايمن الكاس - حسبو - بدر الدين قلق - احمد يكيني - علاء الدين يوسف - مأمون زولو - ميرغني كنيد - علي النونو عبدالحميد السعودي - بهاء الدين محمد عبدالله - فيصل العجب - حمدتو - هيثم الرشيد-أمجد عبدالكبير و الشيخ ديوب.

*

----------


## شيكو مدريد

*على الصغير ما قصرته معانا والله وتشكر على المجهودات المبذولة
*

----------


## المهندس محمد

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

فريق المريخ 2008
عصام الحضري-محمدكمال-مصطفى جعفر-عبدالرحيم امبده-الباشا-علاءبيت المال-عاصم عابدين-بله جابر-سفاري-مصعب-الزومه-نجم الدين-باسكال-قلق-العجب-حمدالشجره-ساكواها-الدافي-الشغيل-راجي-السعودي-وارغو-اديكو-طمبل-كلتشي-مقدم-هنو-ياسرالديبه





2010-2011 وليس 2008 لان الحضري وباسكال وبله جابر واديكو لم يكونو ضمن تشكيلة المريخ 2008
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة على الصغير
					

من 2000 الى 2012م 
فاز المريخ سته عشر مره 
وفاز الهلال اربعه عشر مره 
وتعادلاسته عشر مره






المريخاب ياعيني سبب العذاب للهلالاب ياعيني
*

----------

